# United Drug Co. Boston Mass



## swizzle

My buddy Jim dug this one up and was wondering if I could find out more about it for him. Its got great color and a sweet shape. I was happy to see him finally pull a decent bottle out for himself. Swiz







 Here's another pic.


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Swizz,

 Tell Jim, she's a beauty, and ask him how come he doesn't sign up and show us some cleaned up photos? I'm guessing a cosmetic...

United Drug was the first cooperative "chain." 

 "In 1902, Louis K. Liggett persuaded 40 independent drug stores to invest $4,000 in a retailers' cooperative called United Drug Stores, which sold products under the Rexall name. After World War I, the cooperative established a franchise arrangement whereby independently owned retail outlets adopted the Rexall trade name and sold Rexall products. The company was based in Boston, in an area now occupied by Northeastern University."

 "In 1902, Louis K. Liggett persuaded 40 druggists to invest in a drug company that would manufacture and distribute products in franchised stores. In 1903, the United Drug Company (UDC) began operations at 43 Leon Street, now known Meserve Hall at Northeastern University. The stores and products were known by the name "Rexall," for "king of all." By 1929, UDC had 21 manufacturing plants throughout the United States. It employed over 25,000 workers, supplied 10,000 Rexall Drug Stores, and operated a chain of over 500 Liggett Drug Stores in the United States. In 1944, Liggett stepped down. Justin Dart, the new president, renamed UDC the Rexall Drug Co. and moved the headquarters to Los Angeles. In the 1930s, UDC built six buildings on its Boston campus that housed its corporate offices and manufacturing and research facilities. Northeastern University purchased the buildings from United Realty in 1961. " From.


----------



## epackage

Great little bottle and love the color, here is what they look like cleaned up Surf....


----------



## swizzle

Sweet so I'm guessing its somewhat common? I found a box lot of old bottles and wooden pill containers at a garage sale once. Still had the original labels and paper work and the pills. They were mostly Rexall company. Thanx guys. Swiz


----------



## epackage

I don't think it's that common Swiz...


----------



## swizzle

I didn't think it was but with 25,000 workers they must have put out a lot of meds. Makes you wonder how common the are. I'll go check ebay completed listings. Swiz


----------



## swizzle

Nothing that looks like it on ebay. Maybe its not so common. Any ideas on the value? Swiz


----------



## epackage

They're asking $69 for the one pictured so who knows, I just love the color and form...


----------



## swizzle

He had it for sale in the show for $25. It has a bit of a chip in the lip. It still displays well. Maybe I should post some of his bottles on here and see if they sell. Swiz


----------



## RIBottleguy

I've dug quite a few United Drug Co. bottles. Most are marked U.D. Co. on the base and come in a variety of sizes.  Yours is probably the nicest one they made.  It has a glass stopper too.  For some reason they don't do really well on ebay.  I have two in my "archives" that sold for $10 and $14 on ebay (the latter had the stopper).  It looks like a $25+ bottle though.  Their most valuable bottle seems to be a fruit jar with the company's name on the front.  That goes for around $40.


----------



## nailem63

Yeah they traveled too I dug one here in California several years back mine had the stopper


----------



## JOETHECROW

Nice bottle,...I'd be happy to dig one...


----------



## katb

I have the same bottle. I wish I could say i dug it. I got mine at an antique store for $35. I love the color. Nice find!!


----------



## GuntherHess

Its a cool looking bottle but it is relatively common.
 The United Drug Co was an attempt to change public perception about certain druggists (Rexall) at a time when there was a lot of distrust of many druggists and patent medicine proprietors.


----------



## katb

Its neat to learn the history of bottles and the companies that used them and the people that used them. Its a beautiful bottle and i am so glad i bought one. I love it rare or common. If i only collected rare bottles, i wouldn't have any! LOL.


----------



## swizzle

What does the stopper look like?


----------



## katb

I am sorry to say i don't have it. I didn't know it had one. I just assumed it had a cork. Maybe someone else knows. I would love to see a picture of it.


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,
 I have the bottle and stopper in this picture and have it out of the bottle in the next picture.

 Enjoy,
 Dean


----------



## Dean

glass with cork stopper


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,

 This picture gives a better full view of stopper in place.

 Enjoy,
 Dean


----------



## swizzle

Sweet, Thanx Dean. Somehow I thought it'd be a little bit fancier. Swiz


----------



## katb

I love it. Thanks for sharing!


----------

